# P L E A S E - give me the feedback you have....



## Mads Skønberg (Jun 22, 2018)

I have been having a break for a couple of months. But now I feel creative again. I hope I have not forgotten it all.

I would be thrilled if you use 2 minutes of your day and listen to the track I am working on now.

All, and I mean ALL, feedback is welcome.

Thanx!


----------



## storyteller (Jun 22, 2018)

Great job mads! Good to see you back.

P.S. My daughter said, "I like that!"


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Jun 22, 2018)

storyteller said:


> Great job mads! Good to see you back.
> 
> P.S. My daughter said, "I like that!"


Haha LOL  

Great! She must have a good taste


----------



## Garry (Jun 22, 2018)

Beautiful! Really nice epic feel and great climax. What libraries did you use for this?


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Jun 22, 2018)

Garry said:


> Beautiful! Really nice epic feel and great climax. What libraries did you use for this?



Thanx man!

I used trailer brass, trailer strings, jaeger, albion one, fransesca 8dio, hybrid tools 3, mars and komplete.


----------



## Andrajas (Jun 23, 2018)

hey man! good job! Your intro is very nice. A few things I was thinking about:
I think you could have gone even bigger around the climax. Was missing the brass and more intense percussion. Not saying you should remove the act 3 as you have it, but an extra climax with more soaring horns and make more out of the percussion would be nice. Maybe let the horns take the melody and the vocal have a counterpart?

was missing brass overall, could have more bite i think.

The hits in act 3 also seem to mimic the rhythm of the melody a bit? I would try to stay away from that and have something different there.

And no, you have not forgotten all ! good job


----------



## novaburst (Jun 23, 2018)

Its nicely put together, good use of instruments, and the sound was ok.

My view is it sounds like you took the safe road with a familiar progression and build so any personal elements you did would have been over whelmed and difficult to notice,


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Jun 23, 2018)

Andrajas said:


> hey man! good job! Your intro is very nice. A few things I was thinking about:
> I think you could have gone even bigger around the climax. Was missing the brass and more intense percussion. Not saying you should remove the act 3 as you have it, but an extra climax with more soaring horns and make more out of the percussion would be nice. Maybe let the horns take the melody and the vocal have a counterpart?
> 
> was missing brass overall, could have more bite i think.
> ...


Thanx! I will try to Do this


----------



## enyawg (Jun 23, 2018)

Nice work mate, I enjoyed the piece.

If I can add some suggestions I might introduce Fransesca a bit later than the start, as non-stop throughout.

Maybe write in another lead instrument trading with Fransesco (cello?).

I would pick tempo up from the 1:28 lift as it lags a bit.

Also I might look at adding some slight harmonic changes after the lift.


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Jun 23, 2018)

enyawg said:


> Nice work mate, I enjoyed the piece.
> 
> If I can add some suggestions I might introduce Fransesca a bit later than the start, as non-stop throughout.
> 
> ...



Thanx! What is a harmonic change? Can u explain?


----------



## enyawg (Jun 23, 2018)

Slight chord change or difference harmony inversions.

I had another listen and essentially agree with Andrajas but to add some cimbassi and bass trombone growl at the climax as well.


----------



## Cătălin Popescu (Jun 23, 2018)

Great stuff!

That synth bass popped out of the mix a couple of times. The vocal goes a bit atonal at the start and at the end.


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Jun 23, 2018)

Cătălin Popescu said:


> Great stuff!
> 
> That synth bass popped out of the mix a couple of times. The vocal goes a bit atonal at the start and at the end.


Yes I think thats effectful to get the vocal atonal a couple of times, don't you agree? Maybe its to much? I am working on more brass, trombones and stuff near the climax now.


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Jun 23, 2018)

Tried to do some changes. 

1) Less Fransesca in part 1.
2) More brass in part 3
3) Counter melody on Fransesca in part 3 and letting the brass taking the melody part. Aurora sopranos choir backing Fransesca in the counter melody.
4) More heavy braams on the last boom.

What do you think? Better?


----------



## enyawg (Jun 23, 2018)

Thanks all good... in climax you could respond to Fransesca’s call with low brass? So more seperation & clarity.
But huge sound mate well done!

BTW what Fransesca patch(es) are you using in “Reaching”?


----------



## Andrajas (Jun 23, 2018)

its getting better, but I feel you can get out more emotion in the different sections (ride more with modulation and expression). Feels a bit stiff sometimes. And in act 3, the melody seem to be in a good range for a french horn to really soar. Think the arrangement of the brass could be changed to make it feel bigger. Some passages also in the melody doesn't suit with the brass playing either ( those fast passing notes) I would skip those.

Do you pan stuff? feels that it can be wider, but thats maybe just me. Its a lot I like here and its deserves to feel bigger than it is.


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Jun 23, 2018)

enyawg said:


> Thanks all good... in climax you could respond to Fransesca’s call with low brass? So more seperation & clarity.
> But huge sound mate well done!
> 
> BTW what Fransesca patch(es) are you using in “Reaching”?


I am using MM, OH and AH. And also some of the sounds.


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Jun 23, 2018)

Andrajas said:


> its getting better, but I feel you can get out more emotion in the different sections (ride more with modulation and expression). Feels a bit stiff sometimes. And in act 3, the melody seem to be in a good range for a french horn to really soar. Think the arrangement of the brass could be changed to make it feel bigger. Some passages also in the melody doesn't suit with the brass playing either ( those fast passing notes) I would skip those.
> 
> Do you pan stuff? feels that it can be wider, but thats maybe just me. Its a lot I like here and its deserves to feel bigger than it is.


Yes I pan stuff,but maybe not to enough. I am trying to put out a "more panned" version now in a few minutes. Please listen and tell if it sounds bigger.

Hope so!

Here it is:


----------



## Tice (Jun 23, 2018)

Nice track!
Here's a couple of notes I had:
- The aggressive sound of that roaring base is great!
- I'd break up the ostinato the staccato strings are doing. This can be done in a million different ways, by alternating them with different instruments/articulations/velocities, by leaving 'holes' in the ostinato pattern, anything to give it more detail. It's a very attention-demanding part of the piece but changes very little.
- I'd bring back the voice in the opening that you removed in your revision, but keep her in the key the rest of the piece is written in.
- I love the melody that comes in with the high strings.
- Bringing back the singing at the very end works better if you also open with it.


----------



## Andrajas (Jun 23, 2018)

yeah I do think it sounds bigger (atleast where I listen at now). 
But can't really put my finger on it, but your Brass feels "disjointed" somehow. I think its a arrangement and production thing. Maybe I'm totally off here (someone with better ears can tell me this)?

Best thing in this track is your melody. I like it. I would have small fragments of it in the beginning in the voice for exempel. 

The production needs some work as well (if I compare to other "trailer/epic" stuff") but don't think thats the important thing atm.


----------



## mc_deli (Jun 23, 2018)

storyteller said:


> Great job mads! Good to see you back.
> 
> P.S. My daughter said, "I like that!"


My daughter said "do you wanna build a snowman?"


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Jun 23, 2018)

The latest version:


----------

